# ? about a carb depletion diet I was given



## OakleysMom (Mar 22, 2004)

Would someone be willing to take a look a carb depletion diet I was given?  It is for a female, a friend of mines boyfriend gave it to her and she got lean pretty quick, I'm looking to loose about 30 lbs and get lean.  The diet is for 28 days.
I have it saved in excel and would like to e-mail it to anyone who would like to take a look at it for me.
Thank you very much
nicole


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Can't you post it here? So everyone can see it,I am sure someone can help you out.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

hmmmmm try and post it here please.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

why would you want to be on a carb deplete diet for 28 days???  Not a good choice if you ask me.  Most only do a carb deplete the few days of a pre contest diet.


----------



## OakleysMom (Mar 22, 2004)

I was just told by a friend that It works, her bodybuilder boyfriend gave it to her to try and after the 28 days she ate a healthy diet and kept the weight off.. 
Anyways here is the diet:
Carb Depletion Diet (Portions for a female)

Day One
Meal (1)
1/2 Baked Potato
3 Egg Whites
1/2 Grapefruit
1 Cup Skim Milk
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (2)
1/2 Bananna
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (3)
1 Chicken Breast
1/2 Baked Potato
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (4)
1 Potato
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (5)
3 oz. fish
1/2 cup green beans
1/2 cup brown rice

Meal (6)
1/2 cup yogurt
1/2 bananna
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Day Two
Meal (1)
1/4 Baked Potato
3 Egg Whites
1/2 Grapefruit
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (2)
1/2 Can Tuna

Meal (3)
1 Chicken Breast
1 1/2 oz low fat cheese
1/2 cup lettuce
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (4)
1 1/2 Egg Whites
1/4 Apple

Meal (5)
8 oz Turkey/Chicken breast
1/2 cup broccoli
1/4 cup carrots
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (6)
2 Egg whites

Day Three
Meal (1)
3 Egg Whites
1/2 Grapefruit
1/4 Baked Potato
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (2)
1/2 Can Tuna

Meal (3)
1 Chicken Breast
1 1/2 oz Low fat cheese
1/2 cup lettuce
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (4)
1 1/2 Egg whites
1/4 Apple

Meal (5)
8 oz Turkey/Chicken Breast
1/2 cup broccoli
1/4 cup carrots
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (6)
2 Egg Whites

Day Four
Meal (1)
3 Pancakes w/ Syrup
1 Cup skim milk
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (2)
1/2 cup yogurt
1 1/2 Oatmeal cookies
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (3)
1 1/2 cup rice/pasta w/ Meat Sauce
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Meal (4)
1/2 cup brown rice
1 egg white

Meal (5)
1 Chicken Breast
1 cup rice/pasta plain

Meal (6)
1/2 cup yogurt
1 1/2 egg whites
1/2 cup skim milk
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

Then start over with day 1

Any input on this diet?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 22, 2004)

Well with the regular baked potatoes, pasta, skim milk, etc., this certainly is not a carb depletion diet.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 22, 2004)

And what's with the Day 4 pancakes and oatmeal cookies? 

and
Meal (5)
8 oz Turkey/Chicken Breast
1/2 cup broccoli
1/4 cup carrots
Protein Shake (1-15 grams protein)

That's a lot of frickin turkey in one meal for a woman. Plus, the protein shake. Yikes.


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 22, 2004)

uh, just glancing at it I dont see how it is a carb depletion diet....there are carbs in every meal.  Seems more like a fat delpetion diet to me.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 22, 2004)

dude that ain't carb depletion, that is about the amount of carbs that i am attempting a slow bulk


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 22, 2004)

otherwise it is actually a solid diet just not a lower carb diet


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2004)

That looks like a high carb diet for me


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

looks more like carb CYCLING than depletion. 
not bad, however there are some food choices I would change.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

I was thinking that wasn't a no carb diet either.  To me no carb is NO carbs.  Like 1/4c. oats and half a sm. pototo for the WHOLE day.  Looks more like carb cycling with higher amounts of carbs.  Like Jen, some of the choices in carb sources are not a good selection.  You might want to go read Jodi's sticky post in the Nutrition section on Carb Cyclilng.


----------

